
Microsoft Surface Duo first impressions: first-gen device, immature vision - nicolascom
https://thejollyteapot.com/2020/08/12/microsoft-surface-duo-first-impressions-a-first-gen-device-for-an-immature-vision
======
nicolascom
“Either Microsoft is terrible at selling its vision and its new hardware,
either this vision and this device form factor suck.”

